

Consumers love Ebikes, so why do US lawmakers hate them? - martythemaniak
http://qz.com/137518

======
wahsd
They hate them because they are a threat to revenue streams. Just like Uber,
just like those ridesharing apps like Lyft, just like HomeAway or AirBnB, just
like electric vehicles (especially hybrids once they started realizing the
financial impact), just like public transportation, just like bicycling in
general, just like ridesharing in general......just like eBikes.

Call me cynical; but it is why we won't ever have autonomous personal vehicles
in the USA. If you follow autonomous vehicles to their logical conclusion,
there would only be a need for a tiny little fraction of vehicles to serve all
of society's transportation needs.

